# 'Franklin' Library step chair



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

I searched for this on LJ and found several examples, but they were not quite what I was looking to make.

The version at fk Plans: http://www.fkplans.com/Downloadable-Library-Step-Stool-Chair-Plan-P95C11.aspx looks like this:








which is more like what I had in mind.

However - the only applicable version with a review I could find was on Amazon at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003P2BTGO/ref=asc_df_B003P2BTGO1401421/?tag=becomcom00445-20&creative=394997&creativeASIN=B003P2BTGO&linkCode=asn
and seems to be identical, but this was from Woodcraft Plans

Reading the review on Amazon, I see:
"I must say I was sorely disappointed,the fold out was less than pleasing to the eye.I was expecting full size templates of the compoents,not a enginering night mare with no instructions on the reading.A flyer on woodworking wont get it.The small cut list was the only reason I gave it a one star.Poor to very poor drawings. some were drawn over so they were legiable.Whoever did this should appologize for a terribly botched job.I wouldn't waste the money sending it back. "

So, I'm now not sure how to proceed - the fkPlans are downloadable, so would be ideal for me as I am in the UK, but if they are the same as the ones from Amazon, am I likely to be wasting my money ?

Has anyone anything to add that might assist me, please ?


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I would just make my own drawings from the photos, then make cardboard cutouts or some kind of template to verify that folding will work and to locate all the joinery. That's a very elegant design. Most designs I've seen have straight legs, not that nice curve.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Does this help?
http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/how-to-plans/woodworking/4226197


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Gregn,

I think that I looked at this previously but passed over as it was too 'rectilinear' and I was thinking of something 'softer' with some curves.

However, after looking at your link, and the pdf which shows both views, I began to think it might be better. I showed it to my design arbiter (my wife Avril - who has far better taste than me and who decides what can or cannot have a place in our home) and she liked it more than the one above. As the idea is to make it to sell at an Art/Craft Show that my Rotary club is organising in May, but to keep it for ourselves if it doesn't sell, her opinion is critical.

So many thanks for your response which seems to have set me on the right road.

Thanks also to CaptainSkully for his suggestion.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

These are quite the conversation piece. You might want to make 2. LOL


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

Not a bad idea Gregn, but usually I hate doing something twice. (Surprising, then, that I have TWO chidren  )

Looking at the pdf more closely, I realise another reason why I skipped it initially - it uses all screwed joints.

Perhaps I'll use my new knowledge gained by watching Chiefwoodworker's videos and see what it looks like when I try to draw it in Sketchup with some mortice and tenon joints.


----------

